

Idea Bounce: On demand dishwashing & kitchen cleanup service - dot

You just threw a great dinner party. You're done with dinner and you don't want to do the dishes. Pick up the phone and call 1-888-WASHMYDISHES and someone is there pronto for $25+ tip.<p>Could something like this work in a big cities?<p>I had the idea today while we were out to dinner and someone mentioned how nice it was not having to do the dishes.
======
jonafato
I would probably use this as more of a reservation based service. If I'm
throwing a party, I might say "I won't want to do the dishes after it", but I
probably wouldn't say "That party was long, I wish I could call someone over
to do the dishes for me". Doing it with reservations would be easier to manage
on your end as well. Having a schedule for someone is much easier than having
them be on call.

------
djb_hackernews
It could work. Reservations would be better. I'd remove the expectation of a
tip as well.

You wouldn't even have to employ anyone, just have a list of house cleaners
willing to take jobs on a moments notice. or Partner with a cleaning service.

------
hotmind
I just woke up, so you can't hold me responsible for anything I say in the
following statement:

Yes, I do think it can work, with strong marketing. This kind of business is
like an ugly guy trying to pick up women. It's a numbers game. The guy will
have to network and get in front of a lot of women before he'll get a yes. But
there will be plenty of women who will like him - just like there will be
plenty of folks who would appreciate the services of 1-888-WASHMYDISHES.

To increase revs, why not start up an associated business? Perhaps
1-888-YOURBBQFTW. BBQ masters will arrange BBQ parties, order the food and BBQ
the meat and vegetables to perfection. Then bring in your 888-WASHMYDISHES
people.

------
underdesign
I'm sold. Count me in as a lifetime customer. Where do I sign up.

